# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: 3D-bril helpt tegen hoogtevrees

## Leontien

Hoogtevrees overwinnen met een speciale 3D bril. Het is een doorslaand succes binnen de cognitieve gedragstherapie. Door patiënten driedimensionaal verschillende hoogtes te laten beleven, verdwijnt uiteindelijk hun hoogtevrees. Het ziet er behoorlijk echt uit. Mensen worden echt bang, al staan ze op de grond in de therapiekamer, aldus behandelaar en professor Paul Emmelkamp. Het Najaarscongres van de VGCt (Vereniging van Cognitieve Therapie en Gedragstherapie) dat plaatsvindt op 13, 14 en 15 november in Veldhoven, zoomt in op de nieuwste technologische toepassingen als apps, virtual reality en internettherapie. Zij spelen een cruciale rol in de toekomst van de cognitieve gedragstherapie. 

Professor Paul Emmelkamp is al ruim 15 jaar intensief bezig met Virtual Reality Exposure Therapy (VRET) als behandelaar en onderzoeker. In de begintijd was de kwaliteit van de virtuele wereld nog maar krakkemikkig, herinnert hij zich. Desondanks knapte al een groot deel van de cliënten ervan op. Bij de eerste studie die ik deed, gaf ik na VRET ook nog exposure in vivo omdat ik verwachtte dat zij nog verdere behandeling nodig hadden. Tot mijn grote verbazing waren de meesten toen echter al hersteld!. 

*Online CGT therapie werkt uitstekend*
Technologische ontwikkelingen veranderen de aanpak van gedragstherapie in rap tempo. Resultaten met VRET zijn even goed als reguliere gedragstherapievormen. En recent onderzoek van Jeroen van Ruwaard toont aan dat ook online therapie voor klachten als werk gerelateerde stress, depressie, paniek en boulimie niet onderdoet voor reguliere CGT. De kans op herstel van stressklachten verhoogde van 16% naar 50%, depressieve klachten namen met circa 20% af, de kans op paniekaanvallen halveerde van 14% naar 52 % en de kans op herstel van boulimische klachten steeg van 20% naar 40%. Daarbij blijkt de therapietrouw redelijk tot goed en blijken cliënten deze vorm van behandelen te waarderen. Online CGT heeft haar succes in de geestelijke gezondheidszorg nu al bewezen. 

Heb jij Online CGT therapie al geprobeerd? Of lijkt het je iets of helemaal niets?

----------

